# Collegio dei docenti



## jakeapeg

I'm rewriting my CV in English, and I have no idea how to say that one of my responsibilities in my current post is to take part in a *Collegio dei Docenti*... I would be extremely grateful for any insights!


----------



## Necsus

For 'collegio dei docenti' Hazon gives 'teaching staff (_o_ body)'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

There's a problem here: it's true that "collegio dei docenti" can be translated as "teaching body", however I believe we tend to call "collegio docenti" a teachers/professors meeting rather than the teaching staff itself.
Am I wrong?


----------



## lilu8

I would say Teaching Body because it is not only referred to "meetings" but to an university body composed by professors and so on.


----------



## Vannina

ma se per "collegio dei docenti" di un dottorato usassi "programme board" (tipo scientific board)? >> forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1186169


----------



## Odysseus54

Qui il corpo docente e' chiamato anche "faculty" - le riunioni sono "faculty meetings".


----------



## Vannina

Ma il collegio dei docenti di un PhD non include tutti i docenti, ma quelli che partecipano stabilmente delle decisioni: programmi, valutazioni ecc. In realtà è più un Scientific Board.


----------



## bise

Dear all,

I have the same problem and it seems to me that this thread has not found a clear solution.
I should translate the sentence "Allego anche l'estratto verbale del collegio docenti relativo alla mia ammissione all'esame finale" where "collegio docenti" refers to the Ph.D commitee...

My try is "I enclose also the abstract from the minutes of the faculty board/meeting about my admission to the final exam"

I thank you for your help!


----------



## reka39

Vannina said:


> Ma il collegio dei docenti di un PhD non include tutti i docenti, ma quelli che partecipano stabilmente delle decisioni: programmi, valutazioni ecc. In realtà è più un Scientific Board.



Ciao! Come si puo' dire "Quel signore è un membro del collegio dei docenti del Dottorato in Trasporti e Mobilità". Ovviamente il membro e' un professore. Chi parla è uno studente che sta indicando con la mano una certa persona ad un altro suo amico. Il mio tentativo è "That man is a member or the Scientific Board of the PhD program in Transport and Mobility". Grazie.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hello everyone,
I am re-opening this thread. I am translating the website for an Italian university's PhD program description/application. "Collegio dei Docenti" is used as part of the following legal reference:

Il Decreto Ministeriale n. 45/2013 di riforma dei Dottorati di Ricerca, all’art. 12, comma 1, sancisce che “l’ammissione al dottorato comporta un impegno esclusivo e a tempo pieno”. I dottorandi che svolgono attività lavorativa (autonoma o dipendente) sono tenuti a comunicarlo al momento dell'iscrizione. La concessione della compatibilità tra il Corso di Dottorato e l'attività lavorativa sarà valutata, caso per caso, dal *Collegio dei Docenti*.

"Faculty Meeting" cannot work in this legalese context. "Academic Board" or "Board of Regents" are my attempts but I'd welcome any input.

Thank you in advance

Edit: Perhaps "the Faculty" would suffice here, as in:
".....Granting of compatibility between the PhD program and the work activity is to be assessed on a case by case basis by *the* *Faculty*."


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao WWWs!*

Suggerisco "Faculty Council".

Un'occhiata qui: "Faculty Council" - Google Search

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## WordsWordWords

Thank you Benzene!

Edit: Too long in front of the pc. Did not notice this actually does not work. (See Paul's comments below) Uff.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Benzene said:


> _*Ciao WWWs!*
> 
> Suggerisco "Faculty Council".
> 
> Un'occhiata qui: "Faculty Council" - Google Search
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_


It doesn't work, at least in the USA
Faculty council is "Consiglio di facoltà" which is a different thing.

*Consiglio di Facoltà*


----------



## WordsWordWords

Paulfromitaly said:


> It doesn't work, at least in the USA
> Faculty council is "Consiglio di facoltà" which is a different thing.
> 
> *Consiglio di Facoltà*


Thank you Paul >> except you quoted the thread _that I started_ yesterday!  There was nothing on WR...

But -- I now have BOTH of those terms to deal with ("Consiglio di facoltà" _*and*_ "Collegio dei docenti") in my current text to translate and it's making my head spin 

So, what is the difference?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

WordsWordWords said:


> except you quoted the thread _that I started_ yesterday!  There was nothing on WR


I know and I'm telling you that faculty council can't be both Consiglio di facoltà and consiglio docenti because they are two different things.
I'd trust Joan's suggestion that consiglio di facoltà means faculty council.


Paulfromitaly said:


> "collegio dei docenti" can be translated as "teaching body", however I believe we tend to call "collegio docenti" a teachers/professors meeting rather than the teaching staff itself.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Paulfromitaly said:


> I know and I'm telling you that faculty council can't be both Consiglio di facoltà and consiglio docenti because they are two different things.
> I'd trust Joan's suggestion that consiglio di facoltà means faculty council.


  I agree, and it was my oversight above in accepting Benzene's suggestion to use it for "Collegio dei docenti", so thank you for catching that! 

Having said that, I'm not sure "Teaching body" is the best translation for "Collegio dei docenti". I found it within the definition of "Faculty" here (5th entry):

the definition of faculty

So couldn't "Faculty" be OK for "Collegio dei docenti"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

WordsWordWords said:


> I'm not sure "Teaching body" is the best translation for "Collegio dei docenti"


That's what my dictionary suggests - I don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## WordsWordWords

OK -- what about this:

Teachers’ Council (Collegio dei docenti)

It's partway down page 12 of this _amazing_ pdf document I just found:

http://www.indire.it/lucabas/lkmw_img/eurydice/quaderno_eurydice_30_per_web.pdf

Full definition on page 13.
Could be sort of a goldmine...  (Though I disagree with their definition of "Dirigente Scolastico" as "School Manager" )  Boh.


----------



## Mary49

Hi WWW,
what you have found refers to schools, not universities, and the two boards/councils are definitely different. In your post #10 there is a reference to "dottorato", so I think that in this case "Doctoral School Committee" could work.
Il Collegio dei Docenti | Drphys    "Il Collegio dei Docenti è composto da professori ordinari o associati e da ricercatori universitari dell'Università di Trento, da ricercatori degli Enti che collaborano con il Corso di Dottorato e da due rappresentanti degli allievi eletti ogni due anni".   "The Doctoral School Committee consists of full or associate professors and researchers of Trento University, and researchers of Institutes participating in the partnership of the Doctoral Programme, and of two students elected every two years".
Reading here and there on the net I see that "Collegio dei Docenti" refers almost exclusively to dottorati di ricerca. I wouldn't use "Teachers' Council".


----------



## WordsWordWords

Mary49 said:


> Hi WWW,
> what you have found refers to schools, not universities, and the two boards/councils are definitely different. In your post #10 there is a reference to "dottorato", so I think that in this case "Doctoral School Committee" could work.


Thank you Mary for the perceptive observation.... I think we're getting close but we're not there yet. I am still not sure that "Doctoral School Committee" is the solution. I ran it through Google and it came up as slightly more than 2,000. I have poked around a bit more and on the Bocconi website I found "PhD Program Committee" , and it sounds a bit more polished to my ear; indeed, it yields 30,000 hits from N. America and Europe. Specifically, this caught my eye:

PhD Program Committee | Academics

>> Within that page there's this:
The committee deals with all aspects of the PhD program including admissions, scholarships and awards, student funding, curriculum, student appeals, and faculty supervisory status. The committee also supports the individual academic areas in assessing student progress in the program.
Recommendations on the following are discussed, approved, and forwarded the _Faculty Council_ for final approval: Curricular changes for the Ph.D. program, new course proposal for Ph.D. courses, substantive changes to existing Ph.D. courses.

So, I think I can use "PhD Program Committee" for _Collegio dei docenti_ in a university context, and Faculty Council for _Consiglio di Facoltà_ as referred to above by Paul.

Thoughts?
Thanks again!


----------



## Mary49

I think it is ok


----------



## WordsWordWords

Mary49 said:


> I think it is ok




Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Florio60

Sorry to stir things up again, but I have come across the term 'Collegio docenti' in regard to applications to a Master's course, and so it does not necessarily pertain to PhD students. I have translated it as 'Academic Board'. Do you think this is appropriate?


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hello Florio60,

These terms are very difficult to find exact equivalents for between the two languages because the respective academic systems themselves do not "line up". I think 'Academic Board' would refer to a larger governing body of the university itself and less to do with specific programs within the university. Maybe in your context "Masters Program Committee" could do the trick?

(Can you give a bit more context?)


----------



## Florio60

Thank you for your reply, WordsWordWord. 

The document I am translating regards an upcomng Master's course and the number of places envisaged. The sentence in question reads:

Il Collegio docenti potrà altresì valutare se sussistano le condizioni per ampliare il suddetto contingente di posti

which I have translated as 

The Academic Board may also assess whether conditions exist for extending the aforementioned number of places.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hmmm. Your context is different than mine was, and perhaps here "Academic Board" is a good fit. But I thought that the Italian for "Academic Board" is "Consiglio accademico" rather than "Collegio docenti". 

Maybe wait and see what other input comes along.


----------



## Brindisi 2016

Ciao a tutti!

It seems this thread has so far been veered more towards University level. Is that correct?

In the context of a scuola superiore, would an adequate interpretation of 'collegio docenti' be an INSET day? I've seen online that collegio docenti appears to be where teachers plan for the school year and put in place arrangements for specific provision. In a university context, it seems to be more an academic board, i.e. a judgement on a university student's achievement.

Are these interpretations correct? Would a UK substitute for collegio docenti be INSET day? Grazie tante!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

If this is what you mean by INSET day



*inset day* _n__UK, informal_ (school: *teacher training day*)giorno di formazione degli insegnanti _nm_


then no, that's not (only) what a high school "collegio docenti" is.

Cos'è il Collegio dei Docenti: da chi è composto, cosa fa e quando si riunisce
Si tratta dell'*organo collegiale* responsabile dell'organizzazione delle attività didattiche ed educative che vengono svolte all'interno di un istituto scolastico ed è composto dal Dirigente scolastico e da tutti docenti in servizio. *Si articola in Dipartimenti Disciplinari* o Commissioni ovvero "_sotto-gruppi_" composti da docenti specializzati nella stessa disciplina o appartenenti alla stessa area disciplinare, preposti per prendere decisioni comuni su determinati aspetti importanti della didattica.

It's also a teachers' meeting during which they discuss and plan teaching activities. It's NOT teacher's training.


----------



## Brindisi 2016

This was something I considered as, in my experience as a teacher, INSET days are generally split between some continuing professional development and department time to plan the curriculum and approaches.

This is swaying me towards a 'departmental planning session' or something along those lines.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Brindisi 2016 said:


> This is swaying me towards a 'departmental planning session' or something along those lines.


I think that makes sense.


----------

